# Word 2007 autosave ?



## aftrshock

I'm wondering if there may be an autosave in word 2007. A client essentially was working on a page for over a week without saving, someone closed the file, and quick without saving changes.

Anything I can do to recover it?


----------



## tosh9i

If someone closed the application and clicked on "no" when Word offered to save it, then the "autosave" file would have also been deleted.

Are you absolutely sure that the "other" person didn't save it? Go to Word > File > near the buttom of the menu, you should see a list of files, maybe that other person saved it as a different file.


If you go to Word > Tools > Options > Save, then you should see some features that might help, in the future.


----------



## aftrshock

Per what I know, it was clicked 'no' when the save dialog came up.

Ideas for the naming convention for the save file? I imagine they want me to recover it off the drive. How about where it would have been saved? in the default docs location as ~ something.tmp or ~ something .doc ?


----------



## tosh9i

If you're looking for the files with the ~ symbol, they're likely hidden. So, open a folder > Tools > Folder Optioins > View tab > click on Show hidden files and folders > ok

The default save location (for the document and tmp file) would be My Documents


----------



## Zazula

In addition to tosh9i's suggestions:

How to recover a lost file in Word 2007 or in Word 2003

How to recover a lost Word document


----------



## cbsarge

You can download a free utility from my website - http://cbsarge.com that will prompt the user to save their work every X minutes (they decide how often). It is actually part of a suite that includes one for Word, Excel and PowerPoint. 

They use almost no system resources and couldn't be any easier to use.

I hope you find them useful. If you do, share them with whomever you like! :grin:


----------



## aftrshock

Thanks CBSarge, I'll be adding that to my archives.


----------



## cbsarge

Sorry if the site looks a little sloppy right now. I just fork-lifted it to a new host and I'm slowly cleaning it up. 

The downloads page was one of the first ones I cleaned up!


----------



## cbsarge

Make sure to check out our new Big Search page when you visit our site!


----------



## cbsarge

The AutoSavers also work on Vista! :grin:


----------



## mwmarcus

Hi. Tried to extract the autosavers from the cab vile and mcafee flagged them as trojans. Why is this?


----------



## cbsarge

I'm not sure why McAfee identifies them as trojans. I tried contacting them to diagnose the files more closely but, received no repsonse. I can assure you there are NO VIRUSES in my programs but, of course you can always choose to not use them. I gain nothing by offering up these free programs. I wrote them for some people I work with and decided others maight benefit from them as well.


----------



## mwmarcus

Sorry, didn't mean anything by the comment. and not implying that there was anything wrong with you files, comment was just for info. It's guys like you who create free software for guys like me that make our IT life a lot easier and I personally am greatful for it. :1angel:


----------



## mike.smith

Setting autosave feature in MS Word 2007 is even easier than in MS Word 2002. The only "problem" is that Word 2007 does not create nice backup file as we were used to with 2002. Instead it offers you last versions of files when you reopen the program.

How to autosave document in Microsoft Word 2007

Mike


----------

